# HO Artisan



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone know who this is? and how much they sell their cars for?
http://www.hoartisan.com/


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

No, I've never seen these????!!!! Curious too to know what he charges?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I think the consensus is that this is HOD in another guise.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Montoya1 said:


> I think the consensus is that this is HOD in another guise.


 yes, that's what most of the people on the DL and on HO World seem to think. I'm inclined to agree, though I certainly couldn't prove it...

btw, HOD is H. O. Detroit, and the guy behind it is named Chris Mullis.

--rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> yes, that's what most of the people on the DL and on HO World seem to think. I'm inclined to agree, though I certainly couldn't prove it...
> 
> btw, HOD is H. O. Detroit, and the guy behind it is named Chris Mullis.
> 
> --rick


the guy that has ripped off a lot of people?


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> yes, that's what most of the people on the DL and on HO World seem to think. I'm inclined to agree, though I certainly couldn't prove it...
> 
> btw, HOD is H. O. Detroit, and the guy behind it is named Chris Mullis.
> 
> --rick


Yeah, kinda looked Like Mullins work, but I cannot figure out the goofy Torino Stripes on the cars.. 
BTW there is a guy selling these on ebay as well. that is how I found the site.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6002371089&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEBI%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

Yea, if you look at his list of Completed auctions on ebay you can see the kinds of prices these are fetching....too rich for me, thanks...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

you'll also notice that the seller, famousb, sells a lot of HO Detroit stuff.



Montoya1 said:


> the guy that has ripped off a lot of people?


I don't know from personal experience, but yes, from what I've read on other boards, a lot of people are pretty ticked off at him because he owes them money or cars or both...

--rick


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> you'll also notice that the seller, famousb, sells a lot of HO Detroit stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Ive gotten a couple of HO Detroit cars from famousb. They are really nice quality though, but most HOD cars gor for around 50-75 dollars.But considering what original Tjets go for, they are not bad..


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i tellya what, I would LOVE to get my hands on one of his 442s or Grand Prix, but they seem to go well over $100, and that just ain't in the budget... 

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Stay tuned Rick I will be doing some a 67 442 and 67 Buick GS early next year and a 68/69 442

Roger Corrie


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOOOHOOOO...

I think I need at least one of each...

how 'bout a 70-72 Skylark/GS? or am I pushing it? :wave:

--rick


----------



## troysmith (Jan 25, 2005)

I bought quite a few HO Artisan cars & trucks and I think they are super! I heard that "famousb" will be selling some new stuff which is soon the be released - for both TJETS and AFX! Also a website is being designed right now. I will post to this board when I get more info.


----------



## troysmith (Jan 25, 2005)

Whoops - missed the first post - the website is now live...

http://www.hoartisan.com/


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't see any prices but I see the minimum order is 10 cars.


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

go to the store and click on body type drop down


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Just for $h!+$ and giggles, click the button at the top that says "The Story".




Things that make you go "hmmmmmm......"

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The Cheapest car is a Whillys at $40.00 the rest ar $50 - $60 each

The one Mach 1 looks like a rip off of Nurora's and I will bet the 55 is a rip off of Model Motoring. If they are direct copies they better be careful someone might get a lawyer.

At first I though the prices are steep but compared to MEV they are in the ballpark for someone that doesent want to build their car and wants one ready to set on the shelf.

Roger Corrie


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

vaBcHRog said:


> ...The one Mach 1 looks like a rip off of Nurora's and I will bet the 55 is a rip off of Model Motoring. If they are direct copies they better be careful someone might get a lawyer.


 ...I'd be more worried about Ford or GM coming after me than Nurora or MM. The Willys that everyone under the sun has brought out, including JL, originated as a MM car, didn't it? Is Nurora's Mach 1 licensed by Ford and MM's 55 licensed by GM? If not, Nurora and MM really would have no basis for any kind of suit unless they want to attract the attention of the auto manufacturers and chances are that the Nurora and MM cars themselves were 'close copies' of some model that already existed. 


Unless Chris Mullis/HO Artisan/Nurora/MM/RRR or any of the other casters out there had the proper licensing for their cars, they don't really have a legal leg to stand on if someone else 'borrowed' their designs and started making their own copies.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> The one Mach 1 looks like a rip off of Nurora's and I will bet the 55 is a rip off of Model Motoring. If they are direct copies they better be careful someone might get a lawyer.
> 
> Roger Corrie



Well I doubt anyone that makes resins for sale, or HO slots of old t-jet designs, with the Exception of JL and MM, are going to GM, ford, or Chrysler and asking for permission to use these designs... At least I don't see them listing that anywhere on there packaging (what little they have) so I guess you cannot really accuse any ONE person of stealing. But considering that JL didn't not make an EXACT duplicate of the Tjet Mach 1 stang (even though they did the 'boss' stangs). Either JL didn't want to upset the secondary market by making the Mach1 (which Im guessing they didn't really care about that) or Im guessing Someone has does have licensing for the Mach1..maybe nurora?? I know that MM has trademarks on their packages for the use on Chevy and Fords..and JL does on their packaging.
Again this is all speculation..and I don't want to accuse anyone of not having licensing, but to condemn one guy/company you would have to condemn alot of people for it...
maybe there is some statue of limitations on car designs (although I have never heard of that) either way the Mach 1 name has been used recently on New Mustangs and therefore probably would be some kind of legal issues, but then why would MM and JL be still going to Ford, GM, and Chrysler is there was no rights to those designs now?
Now as MM does have rights to the 55 chevy then I would worry if I was them. I don't know if they could directly sue the guy for infriging on their design, but Im sure they could goto chevy and report him to Chevy as not have licensing for the design...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I agree with Matt and Lenny. A copy is a copy is a copy and without proper licensing it's all equally subject to copyright and trademark laws. The damaged party would always be the owner of the copyright or trademark, not a licensee like MM. 

The probability of a big company coming after anyone at a low level of production is small. Unless they are trying to make a sacrificial lamb out of somebody to send a message, the low probability of substantial financial recovery will keep the lawyers at bay. I don't think anyone casting one-off knockoffs in their basement has to worry about a knock on the door - but that possibilty always exists.


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

FLAWLESS ?????? For $65.00 it shouldn't have a pit above back window.For that kind of money i'd be picky. Atleast add some chrome to cover the pitting. But it is still some good work.


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh its the bluee 55 on ebay now


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

These are nice cars by HO Detriot and MEV, but I can't see paying the prices for them. It's just too much for me to give up. The hobby store I race at recieved 2 MEV cars from REH and they sat on the shelf for several months. One was sold at 1/2 off and the other about 4 months later was purchased at the price marked as a gift for one of our racers. Randy.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*These prices just seems too high to me.*

Forty to Sixty beans it about $20.00 bucks too much - for what I'm seeing on that web site.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

My wife bought me one HO Detroit car and it sits. It is a black fairlane and is beautifully polished. I never race it for fear of damaging it. I collect cars to race not to look at. Unless I great a great deal or a blemish, I don't see me buying cars at the $50/$60 range. I like the looks of a Bauer, but yet to spring for one.

Besides, I just bought 40 T-jet bodies for $26. I have projects for a lifetime!

Jim


----------

